# Carob Powder - its helping!



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

I posted that list of things to take from Mick from Nooduitgang and it was pretty similr to what I was already takig except the carob powder. I've started taking a tablespoon mixed with honey or just water before every meal and it really seems to have helped. I also take Caltrate Plus, acidophilus and a multi, but I was still gettting a lot of gurgles and morning spasms. I am so much better since adding the carob powder to my regime. Its supposed to soothe the intestines and I can definitely say that its helped to soothe mine. I'm giving carob powder a thumbs up!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

Jelly, so glad to hear you're doing well...do you think the carob powder would also help upper-gut smasms? Thanks in advance!!!Karenp.s. I'm a C-type


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

Glad it's helping! I'm doing all that Mick stuff, too and I'm doing great! I eat that carob before meals and whenever I get a choclate craving! I'm addicted!Chloe


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

What is the carob supposed to do? Is it for D or C?Ty


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 1999)

I think its for both but I don't know. I'm on the D side. Its supposed to soothe and calm the intestine. Its a type of food. I don't know too much. Dr. Weil recomends it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 1999)

It is for D and C and anyone else. I even give a bit to my 4 year old when he gets a tummy ache. I don't if it does the trick for him but it makes me feel less helpless and it can't hurt him! For me it stops the noises (and whatever it is causing the noises!). Like Jellybutt said, it soothes the digestive tract...I don't know if it would help with upper GI, though...someone else asked that. Can't hurt to try it out! Good luck all!Chloe


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 1999)

Carob powder tends to bind the contents of the intestines so it helps those with "D". Taking it with honey might be counter productive. Honey is a mild laxative and is helpful to take with a hot cup of tea for those suffering from constipation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 1999)

Does it help gas at all?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 1999)

I love carob, but i did not know it helped IBS. I am type D. Does anyone know what to do for the pain intensity? Sometimes it gets so bad i almost faint.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 1999)

And to think I stopped eating carob when my IBS started because I figured, it's a vegetable that's good for me, therefore it probably is out too, along with nearly every other vegetable and all fruit. Maybe I should take a another look at carob.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I've added the carob to my diet recently also. I didn't like it mixed with honey (way too sweet!), so I stir a teaspoon or two in some unsweetend applesauce and that's a big improvement. It tastes yummy! So far, between the carob, calcium citrate, and acidophilus, my symptoms are more under control.[This message has been edited by LDanna (edited 05-19-99).]


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

BUMP


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

LDanna- what type are you ?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 1999)

I tried looking for the Carob Powder in the store but can't find it. What section is it in and whats it look like?On another note, I've been following some of Mick's things too and heres what I added that has definatly been helping me .. I'm almost at 1 BM every day / partial solid RINK WATER CONSTANTLY THROUGHOUT DAYLITTLE-NO WATER DURING MEALSBOWL OF RICE EVERY DINNERBOWL OF OATMEAL EVERY MORNING1 CALTRATE PLUS AT DINNERThese are the things I've added and seem to definatly be helping. I think the rice & oatmeal's binding are doing the most for me.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Scared -- I'm a D-type. I've also added some of Mick's suggestions to my regimen. He suggests adding one teaspoon to one tablespoon of miller's bran to the oatmeal because it adds bulk to form a proper BM. It works. I find it difficult to eat oatmeal every single day of my life but sometimes I substitute high fiber waffles that I buy at the health food store.kbomb -- the carob powder comes in a large can and can also be found at the health food store, usually in the flour section. Ask the manager if you can't find it. I usually only take the carob once in the morning befoer breakfast, but I keep some at the office in case my stomach feels like it's going to act up, so that I can take it at lunch as well.


----------

